# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Pitsos] Κουζίνα Pitsos, ανάβει η ενδεικτική λυχνία αλλά δε ζεσταίνεται το ματι

## gianndats

Χαίρετε!
Αυτόνομη κουζίνα Pitsos PHTB 855250 αγοράς 2010,
κατα τη χρήση ξαφνικά η μεγάλη κεραμική εστία (22cm) έσβησε και έκτοτε δεν ξαναάνοιξε.
Οταν γυρίζω τον περιστροφικό διακόπτη ανάβει η ενδεικτική λυχνία που είναι δίπλα στον διακόπτη,
αλλά η κεραμική εστία καθόλου.
Μετρώντας τη στιγμιαία κατανάλωση ρευματος στο έξυπνο νυχτερινό ρολόι της ΔΕΗ,
διαπιστώνω οτι όταν ανοίγω την εστία δεν τραβάει καθόλου μα καθόλου ρεύμα.
Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι καηκε η εστία, όμως πως μπορώ να το σιγουρέψω για να μην αγοράσω άδικα άλλη εστία;
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## georgis

Βγαλε την εστια και δες οπτικα πρωτα για κοψιμο ή με ενα πολυμετρο.

----------


## gianndats

> Βγαλε την εστια και δες οπτικα πρωτα για κοψιμο ή με ενα πολυμετρο.


Εβγαλα σήμερα την εστία, δεν είχε οπτικά κανένα κόψιμο, μετρησα με το πολυμετρο τα 2 άκρα της αντιστασης και ειχε συνεχεια (εκανε μπιπ).
Στη θερμική ασφάλεια έφταναν 220v αλλα στην αντισταση οχι, οποτε εκρινα οτι εχει κολλησει η ασφαλεια.
Και επειδη η ασφαλεια ειναι σετ με την αντισταση, πριν παραγγειλω ειπα να της παιξω 2-3 χτυπηματακια, μα αλλωστε τι ειχα να χασω. Και ως δια μαγειας με τα χτυπηματακια ξεκολλησε η ασφαλεια και τωρα ζεσταινει μια χαρα η εστια!
Βεβαια ισως αυτο ήταν το προεόρτιο για μονιμο κολλημα στο αμεσο μελλον, 
αν ξανασυμβει θα παραγγειλω αμεσα νεα εστια να τελειωνουμε!
Παιδια προσοχη μην την πατησετε κι εσεις, οταν σηκωνεις το καπακι της κουζινας εχει ενα σιλοκονουχο μικρο σωληνα που ερχονται οι ατμοι του φουρνου, οταν προσπαθησα να το βγαλω δεν εβγαινει και βαζοντας λιγο παραπανω δυναμη σκιστηκε λιγο,
πηγρα αλλο και κοστισε 16 €!!! Για 10cm σιλοκονουχο σωληνακι!

----------


## georgis

Αν εψαχνες με το δειγμα σε βιομηχανικα ειδει θα το εβρισκες.

----------


## gianndats

> Αν εψαχνες με το δειγμα σε βιομηχανικα ειδει θα το εβρισκες.


Καλημέρα! Αναφέρεσαι στη θερμική ασφάλεια; ή στο σιλικονούχο λαστιχάκι;

----------


## klik

Πριν λιγες μερες πηρα 4 μετρα σιλικονουχα για υψηλες θερμοκρασίες (υπαρχουν διαφορες διατομες) με 7€ Μοναστηρίου 200κατι στη θεσσαλονικη. Βρισκεις και στο ίντερνετ

----------


## andyferraristi

> Πριν λιγες μερες πηρα 4 μετρα σιλικονουχα για υψηλες θερμοκρασίες (υπαρχουν διαφορες διατομες) με 7€ Μοναστηρίου 200κατι στη θεσσαλονικη. Βρισκεις και στο ίντερνετ


Μπορείς να δώσεις κάποια links σε παρακαλώ ???

----------


## chipakos-original

> Εβγαλα σήμερα την εστία, δεν είχε οπτικά κανένα κόψιμο, μετρησα με το πολυμετρο τα 2 άκρα της αντιστασης και ειχε συνεχεια (εκανε μπιπ).
> Στη θερμική ασφάλεια έφταναν 220v αλλα στην αντισταση οχι, οποτε εκρινα οτι εχει κολλησει η ασφαλεια.
> Και επειδη η ασφαλεια ειναι σετ με την αντισταση, πριν παραγγειλω ειπα να της παιξω 2-3 χτυπηματακια, μα αλλωστε τι ειχα να χασω. Και ως δια μαγειας με τα χτυπηματακια ξεκολλησε η ασφαλεια και τωρα ζεσταινει μια χαρα η εστια!
> Βεβαια ισως αυτο ήταν το προεόρτιο για μονιμο κολλημα στο αμεσο μελλον, 
> αν ξανασυμβει θα παραγγειλω αμεσα νεα εστια να τελειωνουμε!
> Παιδια προσοχη μην την πατησετε κι εσεις, οταν σηκωνεις το καπακι της κουζινας εχει ενα σιλοκονουχο μικρο σωληνα που ερχονται οι ατμοι του φουρνου, οταν προσπαθησα να το βγαλω δεν εβγαινει και βαζοντας λιγο παραπανω δυναμη σκιστηκε λιγο,
> πηγρα αλλο και κοστισε 16 €!!! Για 10cm σιλοκονουχο σωληνακι!


Μαγαζί με σωλήνες πλαστικούς στην Σπ. Πάτση στην Αθήνα και βρίσκεις ότι ζητήσεις από σιλικονούχο σωλήνα.

----------


## andyferraristi

Ευχαριστώ ...

----------


## klik

Σταματιαδης, Θεσσαλονίκη, orings υψηλής θερμοκρασίας, 2310517785

Σωληνακια σιλικονης, ακριτιδης, 
https://www.airblock.gr

----------


## andyferraristi

Σ' ευχαριστώ κι εσένα klik ...

----------

